# Iranian Walks Out Of Dinner With Condi



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Iranian Walks Out Of Dinner With Condi *

(www.cbsnews.com) 
Foreign Minister Manouchehr Mottaki claimed a female violinist was dressed too revealingly; he had been seated directly across from Condoleezza Rice amid a major regional conference on Iraq. He also blamed the U.S. for the violence in Iraq.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

ehhh I thought this was a joke thread...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Foreign Minister Manouchehr Mottaki claimed a female violinist was dressed too revealingly...


Oddly enough, the goat in a studded leather teddy was quite acceptable Foreign Minister Manouchehr Mottaki and room keys were exchanged.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Am I the only one who think's Condi is pretty cute?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

JoninNH said:


> Am I the only one who think's Condi is pretty cute?


But you'll never see her near VP Cheney because Condi dont like Dick.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> Am I the only one who think's Condi is pretty cute?


yes...she reminds me of the donkey in Shrek:mrgreen:


----------

